# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جهنمی به نام خواجه نصیر (تجربه من از دوسال اتلاف عمر در دانشگاه خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی)

## morbal

شاید با توجه به پایان زمان انتخاب رشته ارشد این پست یه مقدار دیر باشه ولی برای دوستانی که تازه کنکور  کارشناسی دادند و کسانی که سال های آینده کنکور میدن میتونه واقعا مفید باشه. 
من  سال 96 به عنوان دانشجوی ارشد برق پس از پستی و بلندی های فراوان با رتبه  190 وارد دانشگاه خواجه نصیر شدم ولی این دانشگاه به هیچ وجه اون مدینه  فاضله ای که توی ذهنم تصور کرده بودم  نبود. در واقع انتخاب من اول روی رشته بود و بعد دانشگاه یعنی اصرار داشتم  همون رشته ای که میخوام رو برم حالا چرا این رشته؟ چون توی دوره کارشناسی  که شیراز بودم اساتید واقعا قوی و از اون مهم تر انسانی داشتم.اساتیدی که  هیچ توصیه ای در رابطه با انتخاب رشته ارشد من یا بقیه دانشجوها  نداشتن و فقط با اخلاق حرفه ایشون من رو علاقه مند کردند. اما وقتی وارد  دانشگاه خواجه نصیر شدم همه چیز مخالف اون چیزی بود که فکرشو میکردم. از  همون اول هم کمی مشکوک بودم توی انتخاب دانشگاه ولی هیچ وقت به مخیله ام  خطور نمیکرد که اوضاع تا این حد میتونه بد باشه. مواردی که  میگم اگر به تنهایی بهشون نگاه کنید شاید خیلی ساده و بچگانه به نظر بیان  ولی مجموع این موارد بود که هر وقت اسم خواجه نصیر میومد اولین واکنش من  فحش دادن به دانشگاه بود.
خب از روز اول که وارد دانشگاه شدم به ما یک هدیه ورود به دانشگاه داده شد  که شامل فقط مسواک و خمیر دندان!! بود. در اینکه استفاده میشه شکی نیست ولی  واقعا چنین هدیه! ای در شان دانشگاه و دانشجوست؟
پس از اون وارد پروسه ی  انتخاب واحد میشیم، پروسه ای که هیچ نظم و ترتیبی نداره تمام درس ها کلاس  نامشخصی دارند یعنی ممکنه شما درس رو انتخاب کنید برید دانشگاه و یهو متوجه  بشید که درس توی ساختمون دانشکده برگزار نمیشه. بعضی درس ها حتی استاد هم  ندارند(توی  کارسناسی بعضی مواقع پیش میاد ولی توی ارشد که کلا پنج شیش تا درس هست واقع  خجالت آوره) درس های  اختصاصی با دروس پیشنیاز تداخل داشتند. بعضی درس ها با وجود رسیدن به حد  نصاب کنسل شدند و از همه بدتر دوستان میدونن که اگر دو دقیقه دیر به انتخاب  واحد برسید درس های پرطرفدار  یا استاد های پرطرفدار ظرفیتشون پر میشه به همین دلیل چیزی به اسم لیست  انتظار گذاشتن تا در صورت افزایش ظرفیت بتونن دانشجو ها رو اتوماتیک اضافه  کنند. اما  خواجه نصیر لیست انتظار رو نمیشناسه. باید صبر کنید تا ظرفیت زیادبشه حالا  کی زیاد میشه؟ مسئولین آموزش تنها جوابی که دادن این بود بشینید تا  زیاد بشه اینجوری شد که من ساعت دو و پنج دقیقه وارد سیستم انتخاب واحد شدم  و تا ساعت پنج بعد از ظهر مجبور بودم  هر سی ثانیه یک بار صفحه رو رفرش  کنم و در نهایت ترم  اولم رو با سه واحد شروع کردم که توی حذف و اضافه رسوندمش به 9 واحد 
عملا دانشگاه هیچ سیستم اطلاع رسانی مدرنی مثل پیامک یا ایمیل نداره تمام  ثبت نام ها و اتفاقات مربوط به ترم،خوابگاه،غذا،کتابخانه،  ارزشیابی و ..... فقط و فقط  از طریق برد دانشگاه یا بعضی اوقات حتی اون هم نه فقط با مراجعه شخصی به  مسئولین قابل پیگیریه. (البته برای تبریک و تسلیت ایام مذهبی ظاهرا  پیامکشون خیلی عالی کار میکنه)
 و حالا نوبت میرسه به وضعیت رفاهی: موارد کم اهمیت تر رو فقط نام میبرم  
استخر؟ نداریم.
 خدمات پزشکی؟ نداریم. 
فضای سبز؟ هر چی خودش در بیاد.  
کامپیوتر برای دانشجو ها؟ فقط داخل دانشکده اونم با سیستمایی که هنوز ویندوز xp رو به زور اجرا میکنن.
میز کتابخانه تک نفره؟  فقط 6 عدد 
غذای سلف سرویس به حدی افتضاحه که یک نوبت من غذام رو به پرت کردم داخل آشپزخونه (من آدم آرومی هستم ولی به حدی غذا بد  بود که واقعا قابل خوردن نبود توی چهار سالی که شیراز بودم حتی یک بار هم  این اتفاق نیفتاد)
برای دانشجوهای غیر خوابگاهی شام نمیدن و فقط داخل  خوابگاه ها تحویل داده میشه اونم که همیشه سرد و بدون کیفیته.من توی چهار  تا دانشگاه مختلف غذا خوردم به جرات میگم بد ترین کیفیت غذا رو خواجه نصیر  داره. 
در مورد خوابگاه ها، خواجه نصیر 3 تا خوابگاه پسرانه داره که من  توی هر سه زندگی کردم و یکی از یکی بدترن از نظر امکانات رفاهی شما توی هیچ  کدوم از خوابگاه ها دنبال چیزای اضافه مثل آرایشگاه ،خشک شویی و....  نباشید که نیست.
اولین خوابگاه توی خاکسفیده که با دانشکده های اصلی  یعنی برق،مکانیک و  علوم پایه حدود چهل دقیقه (البته وقتی خلوته) فاصله داره تنها راه سریع رفت  و آمد با سرویس ها دانشگاهه که واقعا از نظر تعداد و ساعت حرکت کمبود دارن  اگر یه روز پنج دقیقه خواب موندید دو راه دارید یا اینکه با تاکسی برید  دانشگاه یا بقیه روز رو هم بخوابید چون رفت و آمد به دانشگاه با اتوبوس و  مترو و کلا روش های حمل و نقل عمومی غیر ممکنه در واقع خاک سفید حدود بیست  دقیقه با آخرین ایستگاه مترو و ده دقیقه با ایستگاه اتوبوس(که مجبورید دو  بار خط عوض کنید تا به دانشکده ها برسید) فاصله داره. تنها خوبیش اینه که  ساختمان خوابگاه  نوسازه.
غیر از اون دو خوابگاه دیگه توی رسالت هست که متاسفانه اونا هم  وضعیت مناسبی ندارن.به دانشجویان ارشد اتاق های 6 یا 8 نفره داده میشه(این  دیگه نوبره!!) و به دانشجو های دکترا اتاق دو نفره. ساختمان ها فرسوده  هستن و خوابگاه رو ساس برداشته. البته سال 97 سه ماه خوابگاه رو تعطیل کردن  که تعمیرات انجام بدن ولی همچنان مشکل برقراره. مشکل آب گرم برای حمام  واقعا زجر آوره. هر چند وقت یه بار لوله های فاضلاب دچار مشکل میشن( توی  مدتی که من اونجا بودم 5 بار اتفاق افتاد سه بار قبل از تعمیرات و دوبار  بعد از تعمیرات) و بوی گند کل ساختمون رو برمیداره. رفتار نگهبان ها واقعا  منزجر کننده و دور از شان دانشجوی ارشد و دکتراست و کلا همیشه طلبکار آدمن  انگار لب مرز وایسادن مراقبن کسی قاچاق رد نکنه. هیچ بسته پستی یا خرید  اینترنتی تحویل گرفته نمیشه بعد از ساعت دوازده خوابگاه بسته میشه و اگر  کسی به هر دلیلی دیر برسه باید کلی فرم و تعهد و ... پر کنه و  اگر تکرار  بشه کارت دانشجویی ضبط میشه اولین باره میبینم خوابگاه پسرانه چنین قوانینی  داره.هیچ جایی هم برای قرار دادن موتور یا دوچرخه وجود نداره. البته جا که  هست اجازه نمیدن بیارید.
اما در مورد دانشجوهای خواجه نصیر: قطعا این  موارد در مورد تمام دانشجو ها صادق نیست نمونش خود من که چون با اکثریت  دانشجوها تفاوت داشتم خیلی سخت تونستم کسایی رو پیدا کنم که باهاشون بسازم و  در اکثر مواقع تنهایی رو ترجیح دادم. دانشجوهای دکترا و ارشد اکثرا آدمای  عصا قورت داده ای هستن که فکر میکنن با ورود به دانشگاه خواجه نصیر کار  عجیب الخلقه ای انجام دادن و همه باید بهشون احترام بذارن (جالب اینجاست که  دانشجوهای تهران و شریف خیلی خاکی تر و صمیمی ترن و من دوستان بیشتری از  اون دانشگاه ها دارم تا دانشگاه خودم) جو دانشکده ها (به خصوص دانشکده برق)  به شدت مذهبیه و آدم اصلا حس محیط آکادمیک و دانشگاهی رو نداره.
و اما  اساتید: یه توصیه دوستانه اگر رفتید خواجه نصیر تا میتونید با استاد  راهنمای خودتون درس بردارید. پارتی بازی استادا برای دانشجو های خودشون توی  نمره دادن وحشتناک زیاده.در همین حد بهتون بگم که موقع تحویل پروژه وقتی  استاد با دانشجوی خودش روبرو میشه برخوردش بسیار محترمانه و با روی باز  هست. ولی مثال وقتی من رفتم برای ارئه پروژه استاد پیشفرضش این بود که من  اینو پروژه رو از دانشجوهای خودش حالا یا دزدیدم یا خریدم یا هرچی... در کل  استادا غیر از یک تعداد محدود از سطح علمی بسیار پایینی برخوردارن و شما  توی شهرای دیگه مثل شیراز و اصفهان و مشهد خیلی استادای بهتر و قوی تری  پیدا میکنید. نمیخوام به اساتید توهین کنم ولی قطعا این سطح علمی پایین  نتیجه گزینش نامناسب دانشگاهه و گرنه زیادن کسایی که تحصیلات بالا از  دانشگاه معتبر و رزومه قوی دارن و توی صف استاد شدن هم هستن.

و درنهایت پاسخ مسئولین به تمام مشکلات دانشجویان یک چیزه: ایشالا دانشگاه تجمیع بشه حل میشه.

و این گونه شد که من پس از سه ترم تحصیل در خواجه نصیر عطاش رو به لقاش بخشیدم و مجددا کنکور ارشد دادم و الان هم احتمالا در راه دانشگاه تهران،علم و صنعت یا بهشتی هستم

هر  کسی از هر جایی که هستید شما رو به هر چیزی که براتون عزیزه قسم میدم اگر  برای خودتون ذره ای ارزش و احترام قائلید، برید دانشگاه های شهرستان، برید  آزاد و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی ولی خواجه نصیر نیایید!!

----------

